# Anyone Experience with Naltrexone?



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi All,

I keep reading how Hashimoto's needs to be treated as an autoimmune disease first, and NOT a thyroid disease (thought I'm sure a lot of you here would disagree). I'm just wondering if anyone has had any success with LDN (low dose naltrexone)?

Thanks!


----------



## catherinelyn (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi JennyCat,

I started LDN at 3 mgs. the end of June this year. It was ordered by an Infections Diseases MD I'm seeing for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. I also have Hashi's (TPO 908 in May 2013) and a positive ANA, so lots of inflamation going on.

The consensus with most MD's (who know anything about it--and that is few) is at that dose, it can't hurt and it's cheap. From my internet researching, there seem to be many people who anecdotally report improvement related to inflamatory diseases, everything from MS to cancer but there's little real research on it.

I can't say if it's helping me or not I have too many things going on right now and am on a lot of new meds including thyroid replacement. I can say that I've tolerated it really well so far no bad dreams or insomnia etc.


----------



## JenneyCat (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Catherine! I have heard what you've said as well, that there's no harm in it. I am sorry to hear that you are dealing with CFS, I hope you get some relief soon.


----------

